# Live and dry rock



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there somewhere I can order live rock and dry rock that ships and would be cheaper then Big Als


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my rock from here... http://www.eco-reefer.com/


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.seaumarine.com/


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Thanks guys


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.seaumarine.com/

these are the best. I got few pieces ans really happy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

sig said:


> http://www.seaumarine.com/
> 
> these are the best. I got few pieces ans really happy


u got these from the store? how much do they charge for live rock?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> u got these from the store? how much do they charge for live rock?


i am talking about dry rock and for ninjaturtle they will probably give a good price.LOL
I personally will never buy LR in the store, since you do not know what type of live you will get with these rocks

Marco Rocks (very porous, no unwanted pest and unique texture)

$3.69/Ibs

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am confused I guess I need to read some more I thought you need live rock to seed dry rock.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I am confused I guess I need to read some more I thought you need live rock to seed dry rock.


you are right. you need *Live Rock* to seed Dry rock, but 1-2 Lbs (just my opinion) will be enough +heated water and flow. You do not need 50/50

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

im gona start my 2 gallon soon, i alrdy have dry rock.

so im prob just gona need some live rubble? any advice on this?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> im gona start my 2 gallon soon, i alrdy have dry rock.
> 
> so im prob just gona need some live rubble? any advice on this?


Yeah, you can use whatever. A chunk of live rock, some live rock rubble, or even some sludge from a refugium.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i went to big als a couple weeks back... they had this bucket of crap selling for like 3.99 a pound i think... its their rubble bucket. didnt seem to have anything living in there... i think its just rubbles from their cured rocks.. so it was just brown and lifeless... i actually like small lil bugs n stuff that u find with live rock... theyre interesting to stare at in a small tank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know about that bucket at BA's. I've looked in it a few times and found cinder blocks, clam shells, a few bricks, and other foreign material.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I don't know about that bucket at BA's. I've looked in it a few times and found cinder blocks, clam shells, a few bricks, and other foreign material.


exactly my point lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I think I am getting there so I think it would be better if I just buy what I can then put it all together when I have everything. Here is my stock list a pair of clowns Nemo 2or3 hermit crabs a shrimp 2 blennys different colors and 2 snails will this work. I might have spelled blennys wrong.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Booo......I thought this question and the custom tank question were related. That would have rocked my socks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I don't know about that bucket at BA's. I've looked in it a few times and found cinder blocks, clam shells, a few bricks, and other foreign material.


Ya seriously, if you want LR rubble to seed your tank with, don't fart around, get it from SUM or NAFB or a forum member's tank.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Booo......I thought this question and the custom tank question were related. That would have rocked my socks.[/QUOT
> 
> I do not think I should get into salt that hard yet  The custom tank is for my bichirs.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

eco reefer / underwaterloo

supply see you marine.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

how big is your tank again?


----------

